# Feeling nauseous and dizzy after a ride



## jnnm (May 15, 2013)

Hi everyone
I've had it happen on a couple of occasions now. I feel fine during the ride but about 10 min after getting home start to feel very nauseous and dizzy and sort of a cold clammy sweaty feeling-also felt very close to fainting in the shower. My first instinct is to eat something, but can't bring myself to eat because of the nausea.

It doesn't happen on every ride. I've been back on the bike for about 4 months now. I am a runner, so I'm in pretty decent shape.
This last Sunday it happened on a ride that I do on a regular basis. This particular ride is tough (for me). It's a 30 mile ride that is all uphill (2000ft) for the first 16 miles. It's about a 2.5 hour ride for me. This last Sunday was pretty humid. I live in New Mexico so we usually have extremely low humidity. 
I did go on an empty stomach-normal for me. I had 2 bottles of water and 1 Larabar that I ate about 1 hour in.

So any ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Bonk.


> I did go on an empty stomach-normal for me.


Might be normal for you, but might not work for abnormal conditions. Eat and hydrate more before the ride, and eat something immediately after you get back.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Early signs of heat stroke. You need to hydrate more during and right after the ride.


----------



## alegerlotz (Feb 8, 2013)

Low blood pressure?

Dehydration?

Time for a trip to the Dr??


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

sounds like dehydration to me.

water may need some supplement that adds electrolytes and such


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

heat exhaustion...

Heat Exhaustion: Symptoms and Treatment

try eating and drinking prior to riding.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

As I began to ramp up my mileage, and 40-50 mile rides became norm, I noticed that my ears would pop during the ride (usually on the way back) and stay popped for a while. I googled this and found out it was a sign of dehydration. I installed a second bottle cage, and top my bottles off at the turnaround point. No more popping ears. Strangely enough, they were not popping when I first got into road riding and really pushed myself to get into shape.

I could never ride 25+ miles with vertical on empty stomach without gel shots or plenty of power in drink. I've bonked really bad once or twice - couldn't push more than 8mph, shaking hands - since then I've appreciated the importance proper nutrition (and hydration). Though as you said, you are a runner, so it seems you know how to make your body perform and what to feed it.


----------



## BruceBrown (Mar 20, 2011)

jnnm said:


> Hi everyone
> I've had it happen on a couple of occasions now. I feel fine during the ride but about 10 min after getting home start to feel very nauseous and dizzy and sort of a cold clammy sweaty feeling-also felt very close to fainting in the shower. My first instinct is to eat something, but can't bring myself to eat because of the nausea.
> 
> It doesn't happen on every ride. I've been back on the bike for about 4 months now. I am a runner, so I'm in pretty decent shape.
> ...


Better hydration, SaltStick Caps, etc...

Weigh yourself before and after your rides in the heat to see what percentage of body weight water loss you are experiencing.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9236868008/" title="BodyLossPercentage by BBcamerata, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3700/9236868008_4c4c6df11b_o.jpg" width="686" height="295" alt="BodyLossPercentage"></a>


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

yep as others have said heat stroke or dehydration or both.


----------



## M60 (Jul 27, 2011)

Get to your doctor ASAP. This could be some type of coronary blockage and you are being warned of or have had a heart attack. Don't ask how I know about this...I survived one while riding.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

M60 said:


> Get to your doctor ASAP. This could be some type of coronary blockage and you are being warned of or have had a heart attack. Don't ask how I know about this...I survived one while riding.


This one is my thought too. Dizziness can be a sign of a much larger issue, possibly low blood sugar level or a chemical imbalance in your head. I would get a thorough checkup, it could also be some sort of blockage of an artery that supplies blood flow to your brain. 

Also, if you doctor can't find anything wrong and you still feel dizzy or nauseous, go to another doctor. A couple years ago, the doctors could not pinpoint what was wrong with me and then a neurologist prescribed an MRI which showed I cut my neck artery that supplies blood to my brain.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

On your bike is the last place you wanna pass out. Get yourself checked out immediately. There will be plenty of time to ride later on.


----------



## jnnm (May 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone

I do tend to naturally have low/normal blood pressure (110/60)
also naturally low fasting blood glucose of around 65-70 whenever I've been checked.

I am leaning towards a combination of heat/hypoglycemia/electrolytes.

As I said I am a runner but just thought of the fact that I tend to head out the door within 30 minutes of rolling out if bed. With this ride it was 2 hours after I woke up-needed to wait for daybreak. There is probably a difference of an empty stomach within 30 minutes and 2 hours of waking up and exercise! So I guess I will need to play around with foods that won't upset my stomach. I've always had GI problems running with anything in the stomach.

It wasn't that hot, but was very humid for here. Maybe 75 with 80% humidity. I'm used to riding more like 65 with 10-15%! I was noticeably sweating more than usual.

I had 2 bottles of water with me. Is there a way to carry more? I do most of my rides on state highways along national forest lands so nowhere to refill bottles.

I'm not a big fan of Gatorade or Gu, they tend to be too sweet for me but can and have used them in the past for running. Do the electrolyte tabs work?

What type of foods do you eat during or before a ride. No bananas for me-allergic! Also I have celiac disease so need to be gluten free. I really am not a big fan of the gluten free replacement pastas and bread so tend to eat a lower carb diet. Not ideal for biking/running I know so I tend to make myself eat lots of sweet potatoes and squash instead. Other than the occasional Larabar I haven't experimented with food in the bike too much.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

jnnm said:


> I had 2 bottles of water with me. Is there a way to carry more?


You can carry it on your back, I wouldn't want weight on my back but if you have no other way to bring liquids I guess it is better than nothing. Two bottles do go fast in hot weather, I will go through 2 on a 20 mile ride.

Hydration Backpack , 50-oz - Walmart.com


----------



## jnnm (May 15, 2013)

Also, I am going to the Dr for routine physical next week. I will make sure I mention this to her


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

jnnm said:


> Also, I am going to the Dr for routine physical next week. I will make sure I mention this to her


If the physical doesn't get you any results, and you still experience nausea and dizziness, I would see a neurologist. The right specialist makes the difference. The neurologist doesn't really do anything but what they can do is write a prescription for an MRI. The MRI is likely to turn up something.


----------



## tom93r1 (Jul 19, 2009)

jnnm said:


> What type of foods do you eat during or before a ride. No bananas for me-allergic! Also I have celiac disease so need to be gluten free. I really am not a big fan of the gluten free replacement pastas and bread so tend to eat a lower carb diet. Not ideal for biking/running I know so I tend to make myself eat lots of sweet potatoes and squash instead. Other than the occasional Larabar I haven't experimented with food in the bike too much.


I don't know if it is gluten free or not as a quick google search is quite confusing, but I like oatmeal before a ride. Compared to everything I have ever tried eating before running or cycling it is by far the best settling and not heavy or sloshy feeling.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Sisophous said:


> This one is my thought too. Dizziness can be a sign of a much larger issue, possibly low blood sugar level or a chemical imbalance in your head. I would get a thorough checkup, it could also be some sort of blockage of an artery that supplies blood flow to your brain.
> 
> Also, if you doctor can't find anything wrong and you still feel dizzy or nauseous, go to another doctor. A couple years ago, the doctors could not pinpoint what was wrong with me and then a neurologist prescribed an MRI which showed I cut my neck artery that supplies blood to my brain.





Hooben said:


> On your bike is the last place you wanna pass out. Get yourself checked out immediately. There will be plenty of time to ride later on.





jnnm said:


> Also, I am going to the Dr for routine physical next week. I will make sure I mention this to her


This happened to me at one time while going up a hill in San Francisco. As it turns out, it was a mild cardiac arrest. I no longer do any really serious hills as a result.


----------



## jnnm (May 15, 2013)

tom93r1 said:


> I don't know if it is gluten free or not as a quick google search is quite confusing, but I like oatmeal before a ride. Compared to everything I have ever tried eating before running or cycling it is by far the best settling and not heavy or sloshy feeling.


I can imagine that was a confusing search. Oatmeal is gluten free, but they rotate it with wheat crops so you can get the stray wheat seed in with the oatmeal. They do sell gluten free oats which are oats that are not grown where wheat has been. Good idea, thanks!


----------



## jnnm (May 15, 2013)

I certainly hope that's not the case! Unfortunately there is no way to avoid serious hills where I live. I'm about 1/2 way up a mountain!


----------



## M60 (Jul 27, 2011)

OP, don't try rationalize your way out of this problem. Get this checked out ASAP. It may well be something minor and easily treated, but you could also be on the verge of a life-ending event. If you avoid the doctor at least get your will updated and affairs in order...just in case.


----------



## brokenarrowjbe (Jan 12, 2013)

Go see a doctor. You did not say if you checked your heart rate. You could be suffering from dehydration, a coronary blockage reducing blood flow, hypotension or heat stroke. Better to get checked out than have a dizzy spell on the bike.


----------



## BruceBrown (Mar 20, 2011)

jnnm said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> I do tend to naturally have low/normal blood pressure (110/60)
> also naturally low fasting blood glucose of around 65-70 whenever I've been checked.
> ...


I think you could be good for up to 90 minutes on an empty stomach. After that, and with the long climb that this 30 miler begins with - your glycogen stores have been depleted. Hammer Nutrition has some nice products (Heed and Perpetuem) that would allow you to get some calories in liquid form. Heed is good up to a 2-3 hour ride. Longer durations (3+ hours) are handled well by Perpetuem. You can custom mix the amount based on the length of the ride (directions on the Hammer Nutririton site). You could go with one bottle of water, and one with a Heed mix in it and alternate during your ride to have some fuel.

I know I would feel wiped if doing a 30 miler on an empty stomach in the morning. Traditionally, one is going to ingest some food 2 - 3 hours before such a ride. But I think you need to be at least drinking some calories since you are heading out on an empty stomach.

Otherwise, from just reading your description and post-ride feeling, it sounds an awful lot like you are borderline bonking. Depending on how hard you go, that's not a surprise that kicks in around the 2 - 3 hour point. Since your rides are 2.5 hours, I am not surprised you are feeling dizzy, nauseous, and cold/clammy right after you finish (if not before). Read up on bonking as there is a progressive symptoms chart available that is similar to the water loss percentage chart.

In short: you need to fuel your system for such a long ride. Get your hydration and your fueling sorted out!!! This wheel has been invented and there is no shortage of information or companies that have developed products with years of research to turn the fuel/hydration wheel properly for those that exercise.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

I like AminoVital for hydration. Amino Vital® Store ? High Performance Amino Acid Sports Nutrition

Lots of others available, like Heed by Hammer Nutrition. 

I live near Taos.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

jnnm said:


> I'm not a big fan of Gatorade or Gu, they tend to be too sweet for me but can and have used them in the past for running. Do the electrolyte tabs work?
> 
> What type of foods do you eat during or before a ride. No bananas for me-allergic! Also I have celiac disease so need to be gluten free. I really am not a big fan of the gluten free replacement pastas and bread so tend to eat a lower carb diet. Not ideal for biking/running I know so I tend to make myself eat lots of sweet potatoes and squash instead. Other than the occasional Larabar I haven't experimented with food in the bike too much.


what works for me.... and I tried most on the market already is The World's First Active Nourishment Company | Skratch Labs hydration powder. Drinking water alone, for me... it doesn't work, because I feel just as bad.

Eating on the ride... thing one product that seems to agree with me the most is Vega Sport endurance bar.


----------

